# These Guys Are Fishing My Area



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Setting here watching their Show. This week they are doing a Float Fishing Trip below my house on the Niangua River.

http://www.bowdaciousoutdoors.com/

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

hope they don't catch all your carp


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

rags57078 said:


> hope they don't catch all your carp


 I have never caught a Carp out of there but have caught plenty of Suckers. They was fishing for Trout.

big rockpile


----------



## mwilken03 (Oct 13, 2013)

Big rockpile,
Me and my wife are planning on floating the niangua next summer. Any suggestions on a good outfitter to use or fishing tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mwilken03 said:


> Big rockpile,
> Me and my wife are planning on floating the niangua next summer. Any suggestions on a good outfitter to use or fishing tips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


 Call this place and tell them Thomas Dad suggested them. She has Good Floats and if you don't care for her camping, she will work with you on Wild Oaks Campground just up the road. Saturday Evening Wild Oaks has live music.

http://www.mo-adventures.org/

big rockpile


----------



## mwilken03 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## DownInDixie (Jul 10, 2014)

been meaning to come up there and fish the White pretty soon.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DownInDixie said:


> been meaning to come up there and fish the White pretty soon.


I'm a ways from the White but it is good fishing. Our river is smaller but can be fun.

big rockpile


----------

